# Outlet Decora plate screw cut outs



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Any trick to tiling behind the outlets to allow for the plate screws. Last job I did I snipped the screws shorter with my linesman pliers. We are dealing with little error for spacing here. Since the plug covers just go over the tabs. It seems with the glass tile splashes that have become so popular I run into this a lot.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I use a dremel with a diamond bit after the tile is in. Just make wedge cuts in the tile, as necessary. Not sure with glass, but probably fine. Go easy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

They make shorty screws. Also Leviton offers screwless snap on covers - at least in white.

Also, this method is just about perfect for Decora screws:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use a diamond drill bit.


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I tile a lot of backsplashes and what I have been doing lately is just marking the tile and making an extra cut with my grinder to allow for the screw. It's adds an extra step but I got sick of dealing with it after the tile is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We just cut the notch for it while cutting the tile. You're already at the saw with the tile, why bother with a special tool later?


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We just cut the notch for it while cutting the tile. You're already at the saw with the tile, why bother with a special tool later?


With glass tile and the decora outlet plates, the room for error is less than 1/8 inch. I've cut them too But its a very tricky cut to keep making.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

gowings said:


> With glass tile and the decora outlet plates, the room for error is less than 1/8 inch. I've cut them too But its a very tricky cut to keep making.


Even on midsize plates? Are you referring to glass tile because of the way it chips vs a ceramic?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use a core bit. Quick and easy. Works on all materials.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just cut the screws.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Just cut the screws.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That doesn't consider the future. No reason for a tile setter to take a short cut. Just notch the tile and keep going.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I just left the cover plates off in my kitchen. don't even notice it now after 2 years


----------

